# Dremel accesory



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

looks like


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one very clever device Tristin, and at that price plus a little ingenuity, I think it has lots of potential.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Kristin

I have item to go with your new toy 

LED Ultra-Light Weight EyeLights

http://www.amazon.com/Steelman-Ultr...ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1199835873&sr=8-6


=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kristin

I'm the cook at home 

"10 hotdogs to a pack and eight buns" ,,, the key to that one is to eat the 2 extra ones b/4 they go in the pot,, the dog always jumps up when we have hotdogs because she knows it's snack time LOL and I always have one also,,,I also make alot of hotdogs and beans and that takes care of the 10 hotdog thing LOL , little brown sugar,pork and beans and one white onion some BBQ out of the bottle and 10 hotdogs and I have dinner made LOL ...now I made my shelf hunger and I guess that's what's for dinner tonight ... with a bit of salad and it's time to eat ....

==========

By the way Amazon sells tons of binoculars glasses with and without lights 
I got a pair of the watch maker type thats great for my old eyes off Amazon... 


========



Kristin D said:


> Bj,
> 
> I need a pair of those surgical glasses  with the adjustments like binoculars! I found a pair in a thrift store but they must have been prescription because I could not get them to focus for me. Those Led glasses are nice IF you can afford to feed them batteries, those button cell batteries are about $3 each and it looks like that takes six . That is the reason I look very carefully at what batteries things take, most of the LED flashlights need three AAA cells and they sell them in four and eight packs. Must be some conspiricy like 10 hotdogs to a pack and eight buns. In general I shy away from things that take odd numbers of batteries, button cells and anything with a built in battery.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kristin, would you believe that the Dremel light is listed on their Australian web site at $39.00 which is about $34.00 US dollars


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kristin D said:


> Bj,
> 
> I need a pair of those surgical glasses  with the adjustments like binoculars! I found a pair in a thrift store but they must have been prescription because I could not get them to focus for me. Those Led glasses are nice IF you can afford to feed them batteries, those button cell batteries are about $3 each and it looks like that takes six . That is the reason I look very carefully at what batteries things take, most of the LED flashlights need three AAA cells and they sell them in four and eight packs. Must be some conspiricy like 10 hotdogs to a pack and eight buns. In general I shy away from things that take odd numbers of batteries, button cells and anything with a built in battery.
> 
> ...


Kristin, are you aware that the very common 6volt lantern battery consists of 32 AA cells, I have no idea as to their capacity, but for low current applications they should be just fine. Such batteries can be bought here for between $3.00 and $5.00, not bad for 32 AA cells. I have a feeling that the standard 9 volt battery is made up from button cells.


----------

